# der Spannranznjoe auf dem Augenkrebsfahrrad (a la Crossie)



## cycophilipp (26. Januar 2007)

Alutech DDU still kicks my ****in bad ass!!!!


PORNO!!!! DDU RULES!!!


----------



## Marina (28. Januar 2007)

1. So schlimm is die Augenkrebsgefahr nich.
2. Also "porno" is das video nun echt nich...
3. gehört es in media bereich.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, closen bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (29. Januar 2007)

ich liebe einfach mein Fahrrad!!!


----------



## '?#!!?$?!´ (29. Januar 2007)

_Pornografie_ ist die direkte Darstellung der menschlichen Sexualität und des Sexualakts mit dem Ziel, den Betrachter sexuell zu erregen, wobei die Geschlechtsorgane in ihrer sexuellen Aktivität bewusst betont werden.

Ja wie jetzt? Porno??. Aber ja, die Kombination aus Rahmenfarbe und Laufräder ist echt gelungen. Nur Dein Holzfällerhemd kommt nicht so gut. Try again punk


----------



## 1337andreas (29. Januar 2007)

Wasn das für ne Rahmengröße ?


----------



## cycophilipp (29. Januar 2007)

M


PS: danke, aber dabei hasse ich doch Punks!!! Du kannst mich Spasti oder Spongo nennen, aber bitte wenns geht net Punk...

Ja, Punk bedeutet mehr als nur Iro und Fetzenjeans...


----------



## nippelspannner (30. Januar 2007)

ich glaub iro un fetzenjeans würden dir auch stehn.
wobei leute wie du brauchen meist klamotten das se aussehen wie ausssm ei gepellt um ihren synapsenfriedhof zu kompensieren


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Januar 2007)

oh, tut mir leid, dass ich die falsche Klamotte an hatte... 
Aber da ja alles gleichmäßig verteilt ist und jeder von allem mehr oder weniger hat, vermute ich, dass bei Dir Dein stählerner Traumkörper für Dich das Re-agieren und v.a. auch das Denken übernimmt... oder hattest Du mal bei einem ungewünschten Bodenkontakt keinen Helm auf? Aber sind wir froh, die heutige Medizin kann vieles wieder geraderücken


----------



## nippelspannner (31. Januar 2007)

oder auch nich


----------



## Torsten (31. Januar 2007)

Sorry, abe das ist nun wirklich kein Supportthema im Sinne deS HERSTELLERFORUMS.

==CLOSED==

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

